# Richfield, OH Slot Car Show - Travel UPDATE



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

Anyone coming to this show from Michigan, Indiana, Illinois and even Western Ohio, beware that Ohio Turnpike East is under construction and down to two lanes - all the way to exit 173 (Richfield exit). They were still working on the roads at 11 pm Friday night, so maybe they will be back open by Saturday/Sunday.
I drove down from Detroit area last night (Friday) and I-75 South is also under construction too and down to two lanes in some spots. 

If your driving to show, you might want to leave a little eariler.

I am in room #302 - first hallway to the right of the front desk.

Hope this helps someone!!!!


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Ah SPRING, You can count on two things for sure... Hay Fever and Orange Barrels. Thanks for the traffic update and we will see you tomorrow.


Jeff


----------

